# Totally lost in what to do now..?!?!



## justjb (2 December 2010)

Im trying to trace a pony I had on loan that was taken back suddenly in August 2009. 
He is 11.1hh piebald pony, will be 11 years old, welsh X. I will put some pictures up below. 
I broke him into drive although the harness, cart, rugs and passport was left behind at my yard when he was taken. 
   I have not been able to contact the owners direct but have been told there is a high possibility he has been sold to someone in the Braintree Essex area. Im sure he is making a smaller child a lovely first pony as his temperment was adorable. 
   Would just like to return his passport to the pony whoever his owner is now and see how he is doing now, as I cared for him for 6 years it would be nice to put my mind at rest that he is doing what he is good at and being someones perfect pony!!! 
   If you think you may reconisge him could you please get in touch if you want to PM me rather than post on here thats fine. 
   Also he is on tracing equines and he has a group on facebook if people could have a look at those and maybe post them to friends in the essex area I would be really grateful. 

http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/horses/all-adverts/geldings/marble_521.html

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=hp#!/group.php?gid=106099396096266


Thanks very much everyone 
(P.S im sorry if the pictures come up to big I havent managed to make them smaller yet :S)


----------



## justjb (4 December 2010)

Hey everyone, 

Ive added another link to the facebook group for tracing marble as there is now a video included with recored clips and pictures to help reconisge Marble. 

Thanks x

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=106099396096266#!/group.php?gid=106099396096266&v=wall


----------



## Lila (4 December 2010)

How awful of them to take him back so sudden.

Hope you catch up with his new owners soon


----------



## justjb (4 December 2010)

Thank you Lila, im hoping these might make its way to his new owners and they might maybe send me a photo of how he's doing now!!

Fingers crossed


----------



## sabinarose (8 December 2010)

** Bump**


----------



## JessandCharlie (8 December 2010)

If you have his passport, aren't his old owner's details in it so you can get hold of them to find out where he went? He would have had to be reregistered by now, so you could try phoning passport companies to see if anyone has registered a pony matching his description, explaining that you have his passport, which should be returned to him! Also give contacting pony clubs in essex, they might be able to give you a hand. Was he chipped? There may be a way of tracing that, especially if his new owners have registered the chip in their name. Try searching him on NED too


----------



## justjb (9 December 2010)

thanks jessandcharlie, 

the thing with tracing his passport details is that the whole time they had him (6 years) they never changed the name from his breeder. So i have no leads that way he was not chipped he was due to be a month before he was taken guess i should have pulled my finger out :/ 
i will try and ring around passport companies and  see if i can find a match that way thats an idea i hadnt thought of, thanks!!


----------

